# How often do you feel the need to predict people's behaviour?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

+ Methods, reasons, what do you keep track of

just for contrast with http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...-you-feel-need-predict-peoples-behaviour.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...-you-feel-need-predict-peoples-behaviour.html


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't feel a need to.. I'd also rather not because that makes it seem all cold and programmed. Programs doing what they do for no other reason than 0 and 1.

Why a universe if just 0 and 1? Or exactly a universe because of 0 and 1? Are we but an error error'ing?

STOP


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Pretty much just when I am driving. Watching other drivers and predicting what they are going to do is a necessity, especially on the freeway. That's about the only time I feel like I need to predict other people.
Probably not the kind of answer you were hoping for, but that's what I've got.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

All the time. It's more efficient and it's fun.

I was thinking about how you can determine the mood of the post that is directed at you based on the thanks/quote ratio in your notifications with like 80% accuracy.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't ever "feel" the need to do this, it just happens. Rarely, though...


----------

